# Frage zum 6+2 PCI-E Stromstecker



## TheSlayedGuardian (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo ! Ich hätte da mal eine Frage:
Kann man einen 6+2 PCI-E Stromstecker auch in einen 6 poligen Grafikkartensteckplatz stecken ?
Lassen sich die 2 zusätzlichen Pins irgendwie abmachen ?
Ich habe nämlich eine GTX260 die 2 6-polige Stecker braucht aber beim Netzteil das ich mir bestellt habe (OCZ 550W Fatal1ty) ist nur 1x ein 6poliger und 1x ein 6+2 poliger dran, geht das trotzdem ?

EDIT: Mir ist grad noch eine 2. Frage eingefallen: Könnte man eigentllich auch die modularen Stecker meines alten "Enermax Liberty 400W" in das neue NEtzteilk Stecken oder hat da jeder Hersteller andere Steckerformen, sodass das dann nicht passt ?


----------



## iceman650 (20. Juli 2009)

die +2 kannst du benutzen, musst aber nicht. und mechanisch sollten die kabel auch halten, da an den netzteilen die selben stecker sind, aber der sinn dafür erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (20. Juli 2009)

iceman650 schrieb:


> die +2 kannst du benutzen, musst aber nicht. und mechanisch sollten die kabel auch halten, da an den netzteilen die selben stecker sind, aber der sinn dafür erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht


 
Bei meinem Enermax waren damals nicht genug Kabel bei, da musste ich noch welche nachkaufen, deswegen 
Aber ich glaube mitlerweile brauche ich auch nicht mehr so viele, sollte eigentlich auch ohne die Stecker vom alten Netzteil reichen 

Und danke für die rasche Antwort


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (20. Juli 2009)

Und falls das 6+2 Kabel nicht passen würde, könnte ich ja auch eines meiner 6poligen vom alten Enermax nehmen


----------



## Ston3 (20. Juli 2009)

der 6+2 Stecker passt aufjedenfall haste dir denn Stecker mal angesehn die +2 kannst du weg machen oder mit rein stecken


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> Hallo ! Ich hätte da mal eine Frage:
> Kann man einen 6+2 PCI-E Stromstecker auch in einen 6 poligen Grafikkartensteckplatz stecken ?


 
Natürlich geht das.



TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> Lassen sich die 2 zusätzlichen Pins irgendwie abmachen ?


 
Nö, wieso willst du die abmachen, die hängen dann halt ab, ist ja egal.



TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich eine GTX260 die 2 6-polige Stecker braucht aber beim Netzteil das ich mir bestellt habe (OCZ 550W Fatal1ty) ist nur 1x ein 6poliger und 1x ein 6+2 poliger dran, geht das trotzdem ?


 
Jep, kein Thema, dann hängt der 2polige halt in der Ecke, spielt keine Rolle, ist bei meinem BeQuiet auch so.

Schau hin, die blauen Stecker....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (20. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, wieso willst du die abmachen, die hängen dann halt ab, ist ja egal.


 
Ja, das meinte ich mit "abmachen"  Also die 2 Pins von den anderen 6 trennen, schön zu hören das das geht.

 Danke nochmal an alle für die Hilfe


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2009)

TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> Ja, das meinte ich mit "abmachen"  Also die 2 Pins von den anderen 6 trennen, schön zu hören das das geht.
> 
> Danke nochmal an alle für die Hilfe


 
Wäre ja auch reichlich blöd, wenn das nicht ginge. 
Kein Thema dafür, man hilft immer gerne.


----------



## riedochs (21. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch reichlich blöd, wenn das nicht ginge.
> Kein Thema dafür, man hilft immer gerne.



Wundern wuerde mich das nicht.


----------

